# What to do in Milan



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm hoping to spend the day in the city. I'm thinking a hop on, hop off tourist bus might be the best way to get an overview of the city (I know nothing about it) and take in a couple of culture stops en route.

Any thoughts?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I always start here:-
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g187849-Activities-Milan_Lombardy.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, I'd had a look at that. I think I need a map of the city with the tourist spots marked. Obviously I'll be fairly limited as to what I can see in the short time. And also I don't want to be so exhausted I can't enjoy it!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We spent a wonderful night in tremendous heat and humidity at the back of the Car Glass factory in Milan as we were having our broken windscreen on our Hymer replaced, it bucketed it down and the thunder and lightning was crashing all through the night, no flash and then the bang, they came together so we gave up on sleeping and rolled out the awning put out a couple of chairs and sat all night watching the show..

While we waited for the new screen to be delivered from Germany we found a brilliant place to stay at Foppolo a Ski resort not that far from Milan, and a want for a better word park on the way to it, you cant miss it as there are cars parked up with folk visiting, we stayed here twice as we went round and about the area, but by far the best place was Foppolo parked near the toilets, and there are shops nearby. The Ski lift is open all year to take you up the mountain where there are great walks.

Milan OK, Foppolo brilliant.

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I find the open top/tourist bus is a great way to get a comprehensive, quick and foot-friendly overview of any city. Then you can make an informed judgment of what you'd like to go back and see in more depth. Milan is famous for fashion and its cathedral. Keep us posted!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just discovered if you want to see the Last Supper you've to book weeks in advance :-(

As regards 'fashion' Viv, my husband was always very grateful that I was one of these (allegedly very few) women who can't abide shopping of any description. So I'm afraid you'll get no vicarious thrills out of me ;-)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> As regards 'fashion' Viv, my husband was always very grateful that I was one of these (allegedly very few) women who can't abide shopping of any description. So I'm afraid you'll get no vicarious thrills out of me ;-)


Just interested if medication cause the aversion to shopping Jean...... if so please PM me it's name, I know a prime candidate for some. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't know, Terry, but I've saved many hundreds of hours over my lifetime I should say.
Sorry I can't help!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm the same , absolutely hate it,

If I can't buy it whilst shopping in Asda etc 

I don't need it

Although I do buy tee shirts in matalan for holidays in the van

Shopping for weddings etc rate amongst my absolute horrors

So if I find something I really like

I buy three 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I love shopping! No apologies.

Trafford Centre and its clones are my favourite places.

I try not to spend too much, but even a stroll, window-shopping, a cup of coffee and a bite to eat and I'm as happy as Larry, except in the run-up to Xmas.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did see some shops today in Saló - shoes, handbags, upmarket clothes. But when I see the price of a handbag my reaction is the usual - Why?!

I'm with you on the coffee tho!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The tourist buses seem quite expensive here Viv, but I guess if you hop on and off and make a day of it

It's 16€ for the bus but there is the little train for 8€ or combine both for 20€

May take the little train the next time we go into town, now we know where it goes from and he quickest way to get there is by ferry across the river

It's a beautiful area here with the river and the old town

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A visit to the castle and a walk on the roof of the cathedral for a start. The Tour (or day ticket on public transport) would be good, it is not a city to discover on foot.

Dick


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes that seems about right Sandra, was e14 in Barcelona a few years ago. But the distance travelled made it worthwhile. I expect Milan is big, but Barcelona is huge and the sights are spread for miles around. You couldn't drive it for that money, i.e. if you were mad enough to try.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On the subject of the price of designer handbags, I saw one in Lausanne - one of the big names - the price of the bag was the price of a house in South Africa. Took my breath away, it did!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> On the subject of the price of designer handbags, I saw one in Lausanne - one of the big names - the price of the bag was the price of a house in South Africa. Took my breath away, it did!


See what I mean - why?!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> See what I mean - why?!


They work very well as a status symbol ............. Look at me, aren't I and don't I look stupid. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not if you don't recognise a 'good' one when you see it! My daughter n DIL despair of me ?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jean, I make my own handbags mostly and they do the job as well as any costing the price of a small house. I even style them according to my own needs and what I want to put in them. I agree with you wholeheartedly on this one.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds very interesting Viv!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The first photo is of the 2 bags I carry in the van. A bit battered now. "go with everything" colours.
The second one is a 'horsey" bag made for my grand-daughter and her riding stuff.

I make plain ones too, laptop and tablet covers, and also use store hessian bags and cover up the names with decorative stuff.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one bag

A soft leather one with a small Scottie type dog that dangles from it 

Expensive I believe 

But it's great to carry the I pad which I use as a camara

At home I have others but never use them,I'm just not a bag person

I envy friends that carry a handbag with everything but the kitchen sink in it

I don't even carry a purse, my I phone is redundant, it's hardly ever charged, I can't recall ever making a phone call on it 

I swear I was born to be royalty

I often dream I'm stranded somewhere without money or a working phone

But it hasn't persuaded me to carry either on a regular basis

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Viv - what a talented lady!

Sandra - Imagine the weight of those bags with everything but the kitchen sink :-(


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Talking about handbags, I came across this in the church in Portese.

I hope I'm not offending anybody but I'm genuinely interested in what these handbag-type things are for. They all bear a beautifully embroidered M, I assume for Mary.

The statue was beautifully furnished and protected in a glass case.


----------

